

Duostack or Heroku for Rails hosting? - danest

I recently got a duostack invite and I was wondering how this compares to Heroku?(pricing, service..etc)
======
barmstrong
No idea on prices/features, but Heroku is going to be a lot more stable at
this point since it's been around longer, hosting tens of thousands of apps.

